# TTOC number



## Princess La La (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi guys how do i get my TTOC number showing on here.. it is 01663 .. Thank you


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Take the two stars out and paste it into your signature :wink:


----------



## Princess La La (Apr 7, 2009)

Thats great - job done!!! many thanks


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

That's fine, but how do you get the TTOC logo over here?  
<-----------------------------------------


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

send nem a pm and he will sort it out for you


----------

